# Brisbane QLD Australia



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Kelly, glad to have ya!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Kelly! Have fun posting.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hey girl. glad to see you joined up :wink: its pretty cool here. its looks like your average forum, but it isnt


----------



## hannah_xx (Oct 7, 2008)

hello, nice to meet you, i live in england but i went to Brisbane in Australia last year


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hi kelly nice to meet you!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Have Fun Posting! See you on the forum!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Kelly!


----------



## jacken around (Oct 14, 2008)

hey welcome, im pretty new on here and i think it's great im from the Gold Coast


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Morning and a very warm welcome Kelly. Hope you enjoy your stay here. Regards Jehanzeb


----------

